# From ZEP to Spousal Visa



## Rudo (Aug 30, 2018)

Good day 

Does anyone have info on how one can transition from ZEP permit to Spousal Visa?



Does the ZEP holder have to apply for the Spousal visa from the Home Country or they can Submit at any VFS within the borders of SA?

The ZEP permit still is valid for 3 Years.

What was your experience or any direction on where to start would be appreciated?

thank you for your help in advance. 

regards,


----------



## Ncube family (Feb 19, 2017)

Hi Rudo

First of all ZEP are not classified as VISAs it's for that reason you are not allowed to change conditions on it.

The system allows you to migrate from ZEP to any visa falling within the main stream visas by applying from your home country in your case through VFS Bulawayo or Harare provided you meet all the requirements which are available on the VFS website.I for example migrated from DZP to Section 11.6 Visitor's Visa (with working rights)and l am now a proud holder of a Section 26b permanent residence permit.

In response to your question,

1.You can't change from within South Africa as the conditions are stated on your so called permit.
2.Conditions are changed from your country of origin 

You need to do the following 

1.Gather all the requirements to apply for a spousal visa-l am refering to documentation and etc.
2.Submit your application at the nearest VFS office in Zimbabwe.They will give you a two years spousal visa.
3.Once you are in South Africa,you can change conditions on your existing visa via any VFS office in South Africa if you need working rights added to it(they will extend your visa with another year to make it 3 years) which is called Section 11.6.The process involves submitting the whole paperwork you submitted at the VFS office in your home country.So it is important to get double documents on each document that you require for example get 2 x Zim Police Clearance Certificate or 2 x Radiology Certificate so that you submit one copy to VFS office in Bulwayo or Harare to apply for a Spousal visa and the second copy of those documents to use when you change your Spousal visa to working rights in any VFS office in South Africa if this is your intention

Good luck


----------



## Rudo (Aug 30, 2018)

Ncube family said:


> Hi Rudo
> 
> First of all, ZEP has not classified as VISAs it's for that reason you are not allowed to change conditions on it.
> 
> ...



Thank you so much for the detailed feedback. We greatly appreciate it.


----------



## pajojo4life (Sep 2, 2019)

Well I am just submitted PRP 26(b) Life Partner application on the 30 August, and it is my application as been forwarded to DHA on 02 Sep 2019. I guess I still have a long way to go, do you guys have any advice for me. I do really need it.


----------



## terryZW (Jun 26, 2017)

pajojo4life said:


> Well I am just submitted PRP 26(b) Life Partner application on the 30 August, and it is my application as been forwarded to DHA on 02 Sep 2019. I guess I still have a long way to go, do you guys have any advice for me. I do really need it.


What kind of advice are you looking for? Your post implies you have already submitted an application


----------



## pajojo4life (Sep 2, 2019)

terryZW said:


> What kind of advice are you looking for? Your post implies you have already submitted an application



Yes I have already submitted my application, like I said boss, I totally new here and I dont know how it works.


----------

